# leaky bathroom faucet; how do I change washer



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

I'd have to know a lot more about your particular faucet, but here's a link that should be useful: http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/pl_faucets/article/0,2037,DIY_14186_2270854,00.html


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Yummy; sorry cant stop smilin :yes:
First off if single lever, NO washers.
Second what brand? Delta seems most poplar.
Third you will find a small set screw either underneath or in the back of the handle. TURN OFF THE WATER B4 YOU TRY THIS AT HOME!!!!!!! :laughing:
If it is a delta you can get a rebuild kit from eithet Hd or Lowes.
Quite simple to replace.
JackM


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

skymaster said:


> Yummy; sorry cant stop smilin :yes:
> First off if single lever, NO washers.
> Second what brand? Delta seems most poplar.
> Third you will find a small set screw either underneath or in the back of the handle. TURN OFF THE WATER B4 YOU TRY THIS AT HOME!!!!!!! :laughing:
> ...


Now why can't you stop smilin? :wink: 

The brand is Zucchetti, by Natphil.

There is a screw underneath the spout.

If there is no washer, then how would I fix the leak?


(Take that grin off your face now.:jester: )


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh Yummy Yummy I am still smilin right down to my Tummy:laughing: :yes: .
Well let me see, so far the unfound screw was right where I thought it was.
Hmmmmmmmmm will check the Universe for ya.
Jack


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Yummy Yummy, try this; you should be able to get answers and parts maybehttp://www.luxuryhomeproducts.com/natphil/index.htm. Sorry not a link,it will not co-operate LOL sounds familiar eh??????? anyway that page will get you a phone number and hopefully solve all the problems. If so you may worship me later LOL LOL
Jack


----------



## ChrWright (Aug 19, 2007)

If it's the faucet I'm thinking of, you'll need to unscrew the barrel handle from the cap to access to set screw. Once you have the cap off, you'll need to turn the water off to take it apart any farther. Sometimes, the handle screw will also hide behind a logo plate or hot/cold label.

A lot of modern styled faucets use enclosed cartridges for the guts. There may be rubber washers around the ceramic heads...but you'll be hard pressed to find them at a home center, or even a plumbing supply for that matter. 

Your best bet would be to contact the manufacturer for a repair kit.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info. to both of you Jack and Chrwright.

That line Jack, has my faucet.
I will contact the manufacturer and get some help there.

Thanks


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I meant to say that link has my faucet.

You still haven't told me why you are smiling?


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

How can one NOT smile in the presence of such a wonderful, sweet,bodacious,super callifragilisticexpallodous, fantasmagorical,person such as yourself? :whistling2: :wink: :laughing: :yes: 
Jack


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

such a nice compliment.......

I always knew that being 5'2", 250 lbs, and 65 years, was bodacious..........:wink:


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

to a 3' , 300#, 125 yr old troll You shure are:thumbup: :yes: :laughing:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

By the way, I looked up that link that you gave me, and they emailed me back with a toll free number for the manufacturer who will help me.

Thanks very much.


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Just glad I could help. Presuming all goes well should take less than 1/2 hr.:yes:


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi smiling Jack

Just to let you know that I contacted the manufacturer and they are sending me the cartridge, for free as it is still covered.

Also, instructions on how to do it.

He said it was simple.


Thanks a whole bunch Jackie......
(and keep smilin.....)


----------



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Anytime MOST GEORGEOUS ONE:thumbup:
Now I know why the floor is smilin also:}


----------



## ChrWright (Aug 19, 2007)

Just had an epiphany...

Where abouts is the faucet leaking? 

I recently went back on a job for a lacava single handle faucet that was leaking around the handle plate. I only had to tighten the top nut, after taking the handle plate off, and the leak stopped...


just a thought...


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

*chrwright*

It is leaking from the spout, not the handle.

Thanks.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

skymaster said:


> Anytime MOST GEORGEOUS ONE:thumbup:
> Now I know why the floor is smilin also:}


 
:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## mandarinmint (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh man, I'm totally homeimprovementunsavvy, especially when it comes to plumbing. But I had a leaky shower head that drove me crazy at night, and left my shower mat completely soaked day in and day out. Like you, I believe the washer was the culprit, but I had no idea how to change it. And if you ever decide to change the washer yourself, I recommend you visit this site: 

http://gabwith.us/diy-and-home-improvement/how-to-fix-dripping-faucets

In the end, I had my friend help me. It was kind of a fun (and kinda dirty) project!

-C


----------



## sleeman (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi yummy, 

I seem to have the same problem with my Zucchetti zx3100 doccia tap.....Would you happen to have the instructions? I have taken off the screw but can not seem to take of the top case....i don't want to break it.

any help would be appreciated

regards,


----------

